# Where are the hot buys for a entire setup?



## IloveALLfish (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello everyone,

My name is Matthew and i am looking to start up my fish keeping hobby again, only this time saltwater due to my wife says it must be "pretty".

I am pretty open to size but am leaning to the smaller size.20-30gs

I have been browsing the biocubes and seem decent but i must have a decent stand(not the mental bone ones)(the stand for biocubes is costly)

I am looking to spend around $350 for tank and stand, filter, the works. Is this even possible? Can anyone point me in the correct direction.

I tried mix matching at the store with a tank but i have no idea how to build a sump and don't really want to dabble with that to much, why i like the AIOs.

Thanks for your time
-Matt


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

Not sure where you are at but the best place to always look is Craigslist for Chicago. I just picked up a Red Sea 130 Max for 275. Yes they're discontinued but the tank was in working order. Great way to save money is always buying used. Make sure you check for leaks and see everything operating though!


----------

